# walk behind snowblower



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

help me out guys with vast experience. is a 2 stage walk behind snowblower a total waste on a gravel driveway even if the front is raised 2 inches? will they cut through a foot of snow left by the snowplow left at the end of the drive? will the snow thrown from the end of the drive that has salt and chemicals damage my grass even worse than what is left by the city plow? we only get 3 to 4 good snows here that dont last too long, so i may stick to natures removal. lets hear the opinions. thanks all.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Yes they will cut through the snow at the end of the drive, but be prepared to get a work out. My old house was in the city. My street was all tall victorian era two famley houses. So my drive was inbetween my house, and the house about 10 feet next door. All the snow from the roofs would start to melt, then slide in to the drive, and a slushy, icey, packed down mess. I have a small 5hp MTD snowblower[wanted a bigger one, but they wold not fit between the house,cars, and snowbanks] I blew that snow all year long, and it did it. It WAS a work out, becouse you had to "help" it a bit, pushing it in, and rocking it around. But it will work, and is MUCH better then doing it by hand.


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

keweenaw 4310, you are correct on the kansas snowfalls, usually not too much. i moved here from vilas county wisc. about 30 miles from ironwood so i know what you are talking about. the problem here when we get a 12 inch snow and usually a lot of ice the 2 ton 2 wheel drive trucks have quite a time getting around. add 100,000 cars and 99,999 drivers that cant drive in the stuff i believe it is worse than what i remember in wisc. i will do like you mentioned and just keep driving over the snow in the drive like i have been doing and save my money. thanks for the reply. tjw.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

I got a real kick out of this thread, having arrived here in Green Country OK.'92 after being In Alaska for 14 years and having to have a 743 Bobcat to just be able to Clear my mountain road/driveway and a front mounted 8' blade mounted on the Front of a Ford F250 4x4 just to get home at night often times at temperatures dipping to -35 degrees F. Leaving behind 9' of snow in all directions on the 10th of June!!

The 5" last year here was a pleasure to see and the only problem encountered was a quick trip up to the roof to broom off the Sat dish!!!:jumpropeb


----------

